# Sun Catfish brooding?



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

So I have two Sun Catfish, one large cave. 

Normally they're very "feely" with each other, rubbing up against, swimming together and all that fun stuff.

Lately, one has been staying in the cave (the same fish), and defends it strongly from the other catfish, and any other fish that tries to get in.

I've read that its pretty much impossible to sex and/or breed these guys, but could it be she's starting to brood, or is it just a ranking order thing?


----------

